

Ask HN: App recommendations to draw software architecture - nichochar

This is a problem I&#x27;ve been looking for an optimal solution for a while.
When I want to draw out a technical schema of a design (typically for a webapp example, controllers talking to views talking to databases), I don&#x27;t have a very efficient clean program to do so.<p>What do you use?
======
logical42
Omnigraffle is very nice but a bit costly.

